# WNC - near Maggie Valley -home on 3/4 acre



## silvergirl (Jul 30, 2006)

We have had a small backyard farm operation on our 3/4 acre that has done very well but we are moving to our 10 acre farm shortly and need to sell the house we own near Maggie Valley, NC. Our home is stick built, living/kitchen/dining as great room upstairs, 2 BR, full bath up and 3/4 bath down with bonus rm and laundry, 3/4 wrap around deck. Sits on 3/4 acre with large flat yard. Has electric, propane and wood heat. Excellent wood stove heats the whole upstairs, sits on corner tiled hearth with wrap around mirrors above framed in 100 yr old barnwood. New kitchen cabinets, recently remodeled bathroom. Outdoor shed is 12 x 16, with covered extension adds 8 x 12 sheltered, useable space. Winter view, summer foliage keeps home cool and provides privacy! Listing at 146,500.


----------

